# 1 1/8" Angleset..



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Lets call CC and let them know there is a market for them. 828-684-3551

http://dirt.mpora.com/news/dirt-exclusive-1-18-angleset-campaign.html

LIFTED FROM THE DIRT SITE

DIRT EXCLUSIVE: 1 1/8" ANGLESET CAMPAIGN

February 18th, 2011 @ 11:58 AM | Author: billy

If you've got a bike with a standard 1 1/8" headtube and dream of being able to slacken it off then read on&#8230;

Angleset configuration confuses the bejusus out of me so here's technical guru [email protected] with some exciting news, but we need your help&#8230;

Yeah like us you probably thought that it was impossible to slacken a 1 1/8" headtube, but we've just been on the phone to the head of R&D at Cane Creek and it turns out that it isn't, one even exists! The bad news&#8230;they've currently got no plans to produce it.

Why? Cos they're worried it looks a bit funny. Not much of a reason I reckon, especially cos the only reason why it looks a bit strange is because the cups need to be a bit larger than a standard headset in order to accommodate those fancy swivel bearings that make an Angleset happen.

Personally I think that's a small price to pay for being able to 'rescue' an old frame (or even a new one for that matter) that'd be perfectly good if you could just slacken it off a bit, especially when you consider that many frames have such thick headtubes that you'd barely notice it anyway.

So, the question is do you agree with me, and would you love them to start making them? If so let us know in the comments below because I was told that if I could show that 100 people would want one then they'll put them into production! Power to the people and all that.

Oh yeah, and if you're wondering how they've managed to do such trickery in such a confined space then it turns out that it's actually quite simple. Rather have the angle adjustment cup at just one end like the current ones this 1 1/8" version would have them both top and bottom.

Basically a bit at each end equates to the same as a lot at one end. Actually 1 degree to be precise, but we reckon that's easily enough to transform many a bike.

Let the revolution begin&#8230;


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

WAHOO!!! I could see myself getting one.

But what I really want is an angleset for 1.5 head tube to 1.5 steerer. 64.5 degree HA with a totem would be fretty friggin sweet.


----------



## hafnz (Aug 22, 2007)

Before the "want rant" beings...
Isn't there a simple physical constraint involved here?


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

hafnz said:


> Before the "want rant" beings...
> Isn't there a simple physical constraint involved here?


Did you read the thread before posting?



daisycutter said:


> Yeah like us you probably thought that it was impossible to slacken a 1 1/8" headtube, but we've just been on the phone to the head of R&D at Cane Creek and it turns out that it isn't, one even exists! The bad news&#8230;they've currently got no plans to produce it.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.5 angleset*



sambs827 said:


> WAHOO!!! I could see myself getting one.
> 
> But what I really want is an angleset for 1.5 head tube to 1.5 steerer. 64.5 degree HA with a totem would be fretty friggin sweet.


Talked to Gary at Cane Creek, available in April


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

I paid to much for my taped fork to turn around and pay $200+ for Headset and a new 1 1/8 fork to make it work..


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

its only for 44mm id headtubes though right?


----------



## gladegp (Aug 21, 2007)

I want one! Or 2 actually, for both my bikes


----------



## hafnz (Aug 22, 2007)

DHgnaR said:


> Did you read the thread before posting?


I did 

Yet, I still feel that there's something missing, as I don't see a way you can angle a 1.1/8th steerer tube on a traditional 1.1/8th headtube (which are the majority).

I'm guessing there's a lot of wishful thinking and some misunderstanding on which 1.1/8th head tubes they work.


















Taken from here:
https://www.canecreek.com/manuals/Headset_Identification_and_SpecificationGuide.pdf


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

It would be nice to mess with the geometry on my older frames.

But the cons can't be justified on here without a picture or measurements.....


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

hafnz said:


> I did
> 
> Yet, I still feel that there's something missing, as I don't see a way you can angle a 1.1/8th steerer tube on a traditional 1.1/8th headtube (which are the majority).
> 
> ...


It is completely possible. Like the article said, they already have it, and if you go check out the turner forum, there's a guy who has already made one himself as well. Link here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=672117


----------



## hafnz (Aug 22, 2007)

nightofthefleming said:


> It is completely possible. Like the article said, they already have it, and if you go check out the turner forum, there's a guy who has already made one himself as well. Link here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=672117


I take it back, so it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

I would definitely put one of these on my wife's Canfield One.

Hopefully the change in angle would allow the knobs to clear the downtube.


----------



## Saar G7 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have been manufacturing something similar for a couple of months now, have a look at the following thread :
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=672117
I have described the process and product here:
http://www.ofanaim.net/has.html

I am an engineer, and in my free time, I am designing parts for
improving bicycle performance.

I was surprised to see how many people were interested in the product. Currently the product is not cheap as the demand is not high and this is a taylor made product.
However, if even half the people who showed interest would order one, that would change the picture completely!

If you would like any more information, please dont hesitate to contact me at [email protected]

Regards
Saar


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

gladegp said:


> I want one! Or 2 actually, for both my bikes


I would want 2 myself.


----------



## Saar G7 (Jan 25, 2005)

Look here
http://www.ofanaim.net/has.html

more attractive than ever!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Saar G7 said:


> Look here
> http://www.ofanaim.net/has.html
> 
> more attractive than ever!


im looking hard at your 44mm one. can you angle it less than max? how long would it take to get one in the states? and what about the fork race, included or what? $170 seems like a reasonable amount to take a small chance with.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Poking around their site, it seems that you place the order and let them know your preferred angle, up to whatever's listed as the maximum tolerance for your headset and head tube length. Pretty cool, if you asked me.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

juanbeegas said:


> Poking around their site, it seems that you place the order and let them know your preferred angle, up to whatever's listed as the maximum tolerance for your headset and head tube length. Pretty cool, if you asked me.


45 a year for school and that is my level of reading comprehension hahahaha. sounds neat but i dont like the fact that you get locked into a designated amount of degrees.


----------



## Saar G7 (Jan 25, 2005)

The HAS comes as a complete headset with a crown race, berings, and all other parts.
Angles are per rider's request. Currently got 2 in stock for 145mm head tube (Giant Reign, 1.5 deg)


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Saar G7 said:


> The HAS comes as a complete headset with a crown race, berings, and all other parts.
> Angles are per rider's request. Currently got 2 in stock for 145mm head tube (Giant Reign, 1.5 deg)


what would be the turn around for a 44mm one? very interested.


----------



## Saar G7 (Jan 25, 2005)

*44*



b-kul said:


> what would be the turn around for a 44mm one? very interested.


If it is 145 mm head tube, I can ship this week.
If not, it would take a couple of weeks as I cant meet the 160$ cost unless I make large production batches.

Please use [email protected] for communication...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

sent you an email


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

From Dirt comments

To all who wrote in about the 1-1/8″ AngleSet, i.e. “EdSet” – wow. Great response and we (Cane Creek) have heard you. I personally have read every comment (the ones accusing us of form over function hit me extra hard!). As a product that has never been tested, we have a lot of work to do before we can commit, but we have heard you and we know you want it. We’ll update this thread if we can make it happen. Josh Coaplen, Director R&D, Cane Creek Cycling Components


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

More updates from Dirt

UPDATE Feb 23

Another word from Cane Creek R&D Director Josh Coaplen:

While reading some of the comments, I noticed that some of you want AngleSet for 44|44 headtubes (1-1/8″ ZeroStack, which has a 44mm upper bore, and a 44mm lower bore). Cane Creek has already developed this and it will be available April 1st. We’re doing 0.5deg change and 1deg change in this configuration. While this is not what Ed is campaigning for, it will meet the needs for some of you…

—————————————

UPDATE Feb 21

Here’s what Cane Creek R&D Director Josh Coaplen told us in the comments:

“To all who wrote in about the 1-1/8″ AngleSet, i.e. “EdSet” – wow. Great response and we (Cane Creek) have heard you. I personally have read every comment (the ones accusing us of form over function hit me extra hard!). As a product that has never been tested, we have a lot of work to do before we can commit, but we have heard you and we know you want it. We’ll update this thread if we can make it happen. Josh Coaplen, Director R&D, Cane Creek Cycling Components”

—————————————
UPDATE:

Right then…a kind of response from Cane Creek…

Basically they’re not the kind of company that says ‘yes’ without meaning it and so until they’ve worked out all the finer details (for example their machines are already running at almost full capacity making their other products) we won’t have a definite answer, but it’s looking very good to say the least. Like any sensible company they want to make products that riders want, and this has shown to them without a shadow of a doubt that this is a product that we want. Apparently their phone has been ringing like mad as a result of this, and some of the people making those calls have been from big (to say the least) players in the industry. So, i know we haven’t got a definite yes yet, but i would be amazed if we don’t see this product in shops in the near future.

So, a big thanks to everyone who commented on this, people power rocks!
Maybe we should start a new thing in the forums where if you’ve got an idea for a product that you’d love you write a post describing it, and then if others think the same they can support it…and then maybe someone might produce it?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

wow. april 1st. sick. but i always have reservations when companies say they are gonna release stuff on april fools day. but im hopefully optimistic.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Dope!!!


----------



## jason6142004 (Mar 1, 2009)

if it can be done, then why not!


----------



## Saar G7 (Jan 25, 2005)

*0.5 to 1 deg change....*

requires that at least one bearing is not inside the headtube, there is very little room for movement inside the headtube and ~0.5 deg would be the max angle.
However, if the top bearing is external to the headtube, the angle change can be significantly higher.
I experimented with 0.75 - 1.5 degree changes, feedback from riders indicate that angle changes below 1.0 deg is not that significant, this is why I dont make anything below 1 deg.

This is a 1.5 deg, headset with external top bearing.



daisycutter said:


> More updates from Dirt
> 
> UPDATE Feb 23
> 
> ...


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

I would love this! For some effin reason specialized put a regular press in HS cup in the top of their tapered steer tube on their sx trail, thus not making running an angle set possible.


----------



## Saar G7 (Jan 25, 2005)

*hat about the lower cup?*

Is it a standard 1.5" (49.6mm bore) or a Zerostack 1.5" (62mm bore) ??



The Dude said:


> I would love this! For some effin reason specialized put a regular press in HS cup in the top of their tapered steer tube on their sx trail, thus not making running an angle set possible.


----------



## Saar G7 (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, angle set is out of the question, at least till the 1 1/8" is here. Then you could try and combine bottom cups of the two anglesets 1.5" / 1.125"..

There is just enough room for ~ 1.5 - 1.7 degrees with a zerostack cup and a 1.125" fork

Where is KIDWOO??
I promised him this one a long time ago....

I know he has a tapered fork, soon I will have the design for that as well :thumbsup:



The Dude said:


> I would love this! For some effin reason specialized put a regular press in HS cup in the top of their tapered steer tube on their sx trail, thus not making running an angle set possible.


----------



## Saar G7 (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is the one for a tapered fork ~ 2 degrees change.



Saar G7 said:


> Well, angle set is out of the question, at least till the 1 1/8" is here. Then you could try and combine bottom cups of the two anglesets 1.5" / 1.125"..
> 
> There is just enough room for ~ 1.5 - 1.7 degrees with a zerostack cup and a 1.125" fork
> 
> ...


----------



## Toddmac1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Saar G7,

Can the 1 /18" zero stack headset be installed upside down?


----------



## Saar G7 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Zerostack HAS*



Toddmac1 said:


> Saar G7,
> 
> Can the 1 /18" zero stack headset be installed upside down?


The zerostack HAS is asymetric, the lower cup is designed like the original cup but with an angle so it aligns with the top cup. This way the front stays low and the bearign sits within the headtube.
The to cup is external, if the bearing stays inside the headtube it can not be moved enough to allow for the steerer to be at an angle.
The top cup is designed as an external cup but with 44mm diameter.

In any case, the top cup is designed to fit the top bearing cover while the lower cup is designed to fit the crown race, so they are different anyway.
Regards
Saar


----------

